# pain in center directly below ribcage



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

my main complaint is normally abdominal distention and sometimes constipation. I also often get a pain directly in the center right below my ribcage. Recently this has been more frequent and more severe. Most of the time it is a dull pain. Sometimes it feels like what i eat and drink can't go through. A couple of hours later i will hear and feel it go through. The past couple of days i have noticed a burning sensation along with the dull pain. Any ideas what might be causing this? I would really appreciate any respone. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi there. This sounds like the same pain that I am experiencing right now. I get the same pains but siffer with Diarreah (D) not Constipation.Ive had severe D since November. Have had colonoscopy and blood tests but all seemed ok, apart from ESR which was raised at 22 (shows inflammation SOMETHERE apparently).Never had endoscopy as Dr seems reluctant to do one. However I feel that I need one.After exhausting all other treatments, Dr gave me some Lansoprasole tablets last month, to treat an Ulcer I think. He thought it was "worth a try".These have helped reduce the D from everyday to once a week. Now, however, I havefinished themand apparently I can have any more as Ive had the dose. Now its my 3rd day off the pills and my D is coming back and the pains are sharp and painful.The Lansoprazole definately helped. I think that I have an Ulcer, and my theory is that you have one too. My pain is in the centre like yours, and it feels like a burning. The D used to be worse in the mornings, but now the D has subsided a bit, i seem to get the pains mostly all day in the centre of my tummy, up by my ribs.have you had an Endoscopy?what are your symptoms and how long have you been siffering? May be good to conpare notes!rsvp ! Vikki


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi there. This sounds like the same pain that I am experiencing right now. I get the same pains but siffer with Diarreah (D) not Constipation.Ive had severe D since November. Have had colonoscopy and blood tests but all seemed ok, apart from ESR which was raised at 22 (shows inflammation SOMETHERE apparently).Never had endoscopy as Dr seems reluctant to do one. However I feel that I need one.After exhausting all other treatments, Dr gave me some Lansoprasole tablets last month, to treat an Ulcer I think. He thought it was "worth a try".These have helped reduce the D from everyday to once a week. Now, however, I havefinished themand apparently I can have any more as Ive had the dose. Now its my 3rd day off the pills and my D is coming back and the pains are sharp and painful.The Lansoprazole definately helped. I think that I have an Ulcer, and my theory is that you have one too. My pain is in the centre like yours, and it feels like a burning. The D used to be worse in the mornings, but now the D has subsided a bit, i seem to get the pains mostly all day in the centre of my tummy, up by my ribs.have you had an Endoscopy?what are your symptoms and how long have you been siffering? May be good to conpare notes!rsvp ! Vikki


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Firedancer,My symptoms were the same as yours. It turns out I had an ulcer and H. Pylori (the bacteria that causes ulcers and gastritis).There is a bloodtest for H. Pylori, but it came back with a false negative for me. At the very least, you should get that blood test. A biopsy taken during my endoscopy revealed this bacteria and the doctor found the ulcer at that time, too.The good news is that this is very treatable if that's what you have.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Firedancer,My symptoms were the same as yours. It turns out I had an ulcer and H. Pylori (the bacteria that causes ulcers and gastritis).There is a bloodtest for H. Pylori, but it came back with a false negative for me. At the very least, you should get that blood test. A biopsy taken during my endoscopy revealed this bacteria and the doctor found the ulcer at that time, too.The good news is that this is very treatable if that's what you have.Stacey


----------



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

Thank you both for responding to my post!







Vikki-lou:Here is a previous post of mine that explains my symptoms and the tests i have had.(I think you responded to this post). The last time i went to my gastroent. he told me he didn't know what else to do, he didn't think he could help me, so i didn't need to come back. He said i didn't have an ulcer but he could be wrong. Thanks for you time! ( here is the other post:For several years now anytime i eat or drink ANYTHING, even just water, i become extremely bloated. I mean my stomach actually goes up a few jean sizes. I look pregnant. And when i eat a meal my stomach often hurts afterwards. I usually try to just eat tiny snacks. But by the end of the day i still look pregnant. I have tried everything for gas. it doesn't help. I have been to a gastroenterologist and he doesn't have a clue. I am always constipated. It has gotten to the point where i eat as little as possible and then when i do eat a regular meal i have to take laxatives after to i can use the bathroom and then my stomach is back to normal. If i don't take them the bloating and abdominal distention is extremely uncomfortable and i feel disgusting. Someone please help me.I have posted at other websites but no one has responded. Please!!!!! I can't live with this anymore!!!! I am getting to the point where laxatives are going to quit working. There has to be some way to fix this problem. Please, i need some advice!!! My family doctor was the one who refered me to a gastroenterologist. I have had an upper and lower GI done. The x-rays came back normal. But I know something isn't right. I also eat and drink slowly. It doesn't make any difference. If i sip on a glass of water for an hour, when the glass is finally empty, i still have a huge belly. I am desperate. I was reluctant to share this info but since i am desperate it may be helpful info in figuring out what is wrong with me, i will. I used to have a bit of a problem with anorexia. Under control for now but could this be the cause of my problems. if so, can anyone offer any other advice. Please, i really need help. thanks.


----------



## firedancer (Mar 4, 2002)

Thank you both for responding to my post!







Vikki-lou:Here is a previous post of mine that explains my symptoms and the tests i have had.(I think you responded to this post). The last time i went to my gastroent. he told me he didn't know what else to do, he didn't think he could help me, so i didn't need to come back. He said i didn't have an ulcer but he could be wrong. Thanks for you time! ( here is the other post:For several years now anytime i eat or drink ANYTHING, even just water, i become extremely bloated. I mean my stomach actually goes up a few jean sizes. I look pregnant. And when i eat a meal my stomach often hurts afterwards. I usually try to just eat tiny snacks. But by the end of the day i still look pregnant. I have tried everything for gas. it doesn't help. I have been to a gastroenterologist and he doesn't have a clue. I am always constipated. It has gotten to the point where i eat as little as possible and then when i do eat a regular meal i have to take laxatives after to i can use the bathroom and then my stomach is back to normal. If i don't take them the bloating and abdominal distention is extremely uncomfortable and i feel disgusting. Someone please help me.I have posted at other websites but no one has responded. Please!!!!! I can't live with this anymore!!!! I am getting to the point where laxatives are going to quit working. There has to be some way to fix this problem. Please, i need some advice!!! My family doctor was the one who refered me to a gastroenterologist. I have had an upper and lower GI done. The x-rays came back normal. But I know something isn't right. I also eat and drink slowly. It doesn't make any difference. If i sip on a glass of water for an hour, when the glass is finally empty, i still have a huge belly. I am desperate. I was reluctant to share this info but since i am desperate it may be helpful info in figuring out what is wrong with me, i will. I used to have a bit of a problem with anorexia. Under control for now but could this be the cause of my problems. if so, can anyone offer any other advice. Please, i really need help. thanks.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I would push for an endoscopy, where the doctor actually goes down there with a camera. It is much better technology than the xrays of the upper GI. The upper GI missed my ulcer, but the endoscopy saw it clear as day.Sounds like he needs to go in and take a good look.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I would push for an endoscopy, where the doctor actually goes down there with a camera. It is much better technology than the xrays of the upper GI. The upper GI missed my ulcer, but the endoscopy saw it clear as day.Sounds like he needs to go in and take a good look.Stacey


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Stace, I noted you're from Grapevine, Tx. I'm in Keller actually and I go to Dr. TImothy Ritter at Baylor Medical Center in Grapevine. What doctor are you using. I too have that stomach pain but it also is mostly left sided and often right. I had a severe attack recently and since Dr. Ritter is out this week they gave me Levsin. Guess what -- caused a massive headache. Really bad but it seemed to help with the pain. I'm trying to tough it out until April 27th. And yes, my last doctor too, told me he was finished with me, he didn't know what to do, here take some enzymes and don't come back. That was Dr. Ferney at HEB. Do you know of him?


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Stace, I noted you're from Grapevine, Tx. I'm in Keller actually and I go to Dr. TImothy Ritter at Baylor Medical Center in Grapevine. What doctor are you using. I too have that stomach pain but it also is mostly left sided and often right. I had a severe attack recently and since Dr. Ritter is out this week they gave me Levsin. Guess what -- caused a massive headache. Really bad but it seemed to help with the pain. I'm trying to tough it out until April 27th. And yes, my last doctor too, told me he was finished with me, he didn't know what to do, here take some enzymes and don't come back. That was Dr. Ferney at HEB. Do you know of him?


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Genny,I know someone who has Crohn's and goes to Dr. Ritter and just loves him. I went to Dr. Lacey in the same practice and didn't like him. I have been to 4 GIs in the metroplex and the best was Dr. Schiller at Baylor-Downtown Dallas. Although I didn't "love" Dr. Schiller, he was the only one who properly diagnosed me (H. Pylori and ulcer), so I have to give him credit for that. The GIs down here in the metroplex really suck. I have been feeling good lately, so haven't needed one.My parents just retired here from Cleveland and built a house in Keller. Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Genny,I know someone who has Crohn's and goes to Dr. Ritter and just loves him. I went to Dr. Lacey in the same practice and didn't like him. I have been to 4 GIs in the metroplex and the best was Dr. Schiller at Baylor-Downtown Dallas. Although I didn't "love" Dr. Schiller, he was the only one who properly diagnosed me (H. Pylori and ulcer), so I have to give him credit for that. The GIs down here in the metroplex really suck. I have been feeling good lately, so haven't needed one.My parents just retired here from Cleveland and built a house in Keller. Stacey


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Have you heard anything about dr. ferney at heb? I know someone who has pancreatitis and she goes to ritter and "loves" him. hated lacey, said he was an uncaring unfeeling jerk (her words).


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Have you heard anything about dr. ferney at heb? I know someone who has pancreatitis and she goes to ritter and "loves" him. hated lacey, said he was an uncaring unfeeling jerk (her words).


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Nope, have heard nothing about this Dr. Ferney, but he sounds horrible. How do you like Dr. Ritter so far? How long have you been going to him? Have you had any luck in feeling better with him?Lacey was a total *******. The last time I saw him I was in severe pain and he spent 15 minutes talking about the Bush-Gore election. Then, when we finally started discussing "my health" he was outta there in 2 minutes.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Nope, have heard nothing about this Dr. Ferney, but he sounds horrible. How do you like Dr. Ritter so far? How long have you been going to him? Have you had any luck in feeling better with him?Lacey was a total *******. The last time I saw him I was in severe pain and he spent 15 minutes talking about the Bush-Gore election. Then, when we finally started discussing "my health" he was outta there in 2 minutes.Stacey


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

ferney was ok at the beginning but as i kept having symptoms and complaining of pain he just stayed on IBS and wouldn't even discuss any other causes. i've been going to him about 2 years and it's always been "see a psychiatrist" and finally this last time he just said I don't know what to do, take these enzymes, if it's really bad go to er. and as they say, that was that. I went to ritter one time last year as a consult and second opinion and he too said IBS so he's not my primary gastro (but you better believe he is now), so i made this appt for April 27th and am going to have my records transferred to him. ferney has a wonderful personality but i guess he just got tired of me complaining of pain and he couldn't or wouldn't get off IBS. I've heard so much about ritter from so many people he must one of the tops around here. but i agree, most gastros are terrible here!!!


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

ferney was ok at the beginning but as i kept having symptoms and complaining of pain he just stayed on IBS and wouldn't even discuss any other causes. i've been going to him about 2 years and it's always been "see a psychiatrist" and finally this last time he just said I don't know what to do, take these enzymes, if it's really bad go to er. and as they say, that was that. I went to ritter one time last year as a consult and second opinion and he too said IBS so he's not my primary gastro (but you better believe he is now), so i made this appt for April 27th and am going to have my records transferred to him. ferney has a wonderful personality but i guess he just got tired of me complaining of pain and he couldn't or wouldn't get off IBS. I've heard so much about ritter from so many people he must one of the tops around here. but i agree, most gastros are terrible here!!!


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm new to the message board and just read the archives. I am from Fort Worth just outside of Keller and am seeing a Dr. in Dallas. Thought i had chronic pancreatis but he thinks maybe IBS. I don't think so but if you read this and are from Fort Worth please message me back. Would like to talk to you. Thanks. E-mail is Searlesmom###aol.com


----------



## squash (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm new to the message board and just read the archives. I am from Fort Worth just outside of Keller and am seeing a Dr. in Dallas. Thought i had chronic pancreatis but he thinks maybe IBS. I don't think so but if you read this and are from Fort Worth please message me back. Would like to talk to you. Thanks. E-mail is Searlesmom###aol.com


----------

